# Captain John Oscroft-do you remember him?



## Smiley (12 mo ago)

Im not a crew member but still feel like the ships are part of life even at the age of 55! 
I wondered if any memories of my father, Captain John Oscroft still remain?
He is finding it hard to remember and retell stories like he used to but as children we sailed with him on many trips over the years we can help jog his memory but his work mates are much more equipped to fill in the gaps.

He started as a trainee cadet on the Worcester and then Port line, Cunard, White Star and finally P and O. My main memories are the Act boats and the Prosper, Project and Conveyor (new one had Captains Cabin done out like a Barbie House-it was awful!) He shared the Conveyor with Captain North who I fondly remember and was really upset in the middle of my O'levels to find out the ship had gone down. He lived in the Lake District and retired to become a Steam Train fireman-Mum had never seen a dirty boiler suit until then!
He has a condition that will mean his time is limited so any memories -good, bad or naughty will help me put together a book of information that he can look at and enjoy remembering his time at sea. Many thanks for your time. Sarah.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Smiley said:


> Im not a crew member but still feel like the ships are part of life even at the age of 55!
> I wondered if any memories of my father, Captain John Oscroft still remain?
> He is finding it hard to remember and retell stories like he used to but as children we sailed with him on many trips over the years we can help jog his memory but his work mates are much more equipped to fill in the gaps.
> 
> ...


Sarah, have good memories of your father.I had to double check my discharge book for dates and I,m sure we sailed together on ACT 2 your mum did the voyage too ,both excellent people. I was 5th engineer and joined the vessel in Southampton mid September 1987 and payed off in Tilbury just before Xmas 1987.One memory is of your dad and mum holding regular quiz + bingo nights to keep us entertained, wedged in-between normal bar room games of course.Seems like the steamers must have rubbed off on him,they were happy ships.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Smiley said:


> Im not a crew member but still feel like the ships are part of life even at the age of 55!
> I wondered if any memories of my father, Captain John Oscroft still remain?
> He is finding it hard to remember and retell stories like he used to but as children we sailed with him on many trips over the years we can help jog his memory but his work mates are much more equipped to fill in the gaps.
> 
> ...


Hi there Sarah just like taffe I also sailed with your dad my name is tony hines I was ships carpenter for quite a while in cunard but I can't for the life of me what ship it was on I worked by the Conveyor in Liverpool sailed on the act boats all the reefer ships even a ship in the Falklands called the England but can't think what ship we sailed on regards tony


----------



## Smiley (12 mo ago)

Thanks for responding. He was on the England in and out of the Falklands although it wasn't his favourite route! Mum loved going on the ship and especially liked dry dock in Amsterdam and Singapore. I remember going ashore in Amsterdam and walking through the red light district with some of the crew on the way to somewhere more suitable to a 10 year old girl. It was quite an education!


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy (Sep 24, 2021)

Smiley said:


> Thanks for responding. He was on the England in and out of the Falklands although it wasn't his favourite route! Mum loved going on the ship and especially liked dry dock in Amsterdam and Singapore. I remember going ashore in Amsterdam and walking through the red light district with some of the crew on the way to somewhere more suitable to a 10 year old girl. It was quite an education!


Thanks for your quick reply 👍 sahra just been scouring my 3 discharge books but all sign off by the Captain looks like doctors writing I was carpenter on the England from beginning to the end regards tony


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

I sailed with your father on the ACT ships......I recall your Mother and perhaps yourself......a young daughter...... accompanying him.
Captain Vic Hunt and his wife and daughter also sailed to Australia and New Zealand.....around 1976 I would imagine......as I remember the two young girls occasionally failed to see "eye to eye"......with the two Mothers naturally "taking sides"......the partisanship ended with Captain Hunt and your dad who just let them get on with it......

I recall the family home to be Kendal.....I live in ***bria also so it was memorable.
Choff Oscroft as he was then ....was highly regarded by myself and everyone who knew him...... Captain Hunt, I know, was no exception.
I am sad to know his health is now poor ...... he cut a fine figure back then.....very much my idea of what a Merchant Navy Chief Officer should look like......and indeed.....how he should conduct himself.

My very best wishes to you, Captain Oscroft and your family.

S2182


----------



## Smiley (12 mo ago)

sparkie2182 said:


> I sailed with your father on the ACT ships......I recall your Mother and perhaps yourself......a young daughter...... accompanying him.
> Captain Vic Hunt and his wife and daughter also sailed to Australia and New Zealand.....around 1976 I would imagine......as I remember the two young girls occasionally failed to see "eye to eye"......with the two Mothers naturally "taking sides"......the partisanship ended with Captain Hunt and your dad who just let them get on with it......
> 
> I recall the family home to be Kendal.....I live in ***bria also so it was memorable.
> ...


 I was with Captain Hunt and his daughter. We didn't see eye to eye at all! I can still remember how I wanted to avoid having to spend time with her and the comparison of the school work we had to do. My brother Tim was also with us. He is 4 years younger so had a ball wearing wellies made by the crew that were way too big for him so he could help paint the over the side of the ship-imagine the issues health and safety would have today. Dad did look like a captain at all times until he became a train driver then he also looked like a t version of the Fat Controller from the Thomas the Tank engine books. Hope ***bria is allowing you a pleasant retirement. We (Tim and I) are constantly up to Sedgwick to stay at Dads home.


----------



## Smiley (12 mo ago)

taffe65 said:


> Sarah, have good memories of your father.I had to double check my discharge book for dates and I,m sure we sailed together on ACT 2 your mum did the voyage too ,both excellent people. I was 5th engineer and joined the vessel in Southampton mid September 1987 and payed off in Tilbury just before Xmas 1987.One memory is of your dad and mum holding regular quiz + bingo nights to keep us entertained, wedged in-between normal bar room games of course.Seems like the steamers must have rubbed off on him, they were happy ships.


I also have great memories of game, horse racing and film nights, using a projector which was always susceptible to the rolling of the ship. Dad went on to be a great Rotary member who organised lots of event nights to make money for charity so the many nights wiling away the hours in the mess rooms were all worth it. He also spent a lot of time with a pint in his hand. 
We were on a ship just out of Southampton in the disastrous Fast Net race that claimed lots of lives but I can't rember which ship or what year it was.


----------



## taffe65 (May 27, 2007)

Smiley said:


> I also have great memories of game, horse racing and film nights, using a projector which was always susceptible to the rolling of the ship. Dad went on to be a great Rotary member who organised lots of event nights to make money for charity so the many nights wiling away the hours in the mess rooms were all worth it. He also spent a lot of time with a pint in his hand.
> We were on a ship just out of Southampton in the disastrous Fast Net race that claimed lots of lives but I can't rember which ship or what year it was.


The fastnet disaster was 1979 Methinks, wasn't even a sprog then so before the start of my cadetship as I was a mere 14yrs old ,virtuous and uncorrupted 😇.


----------



## allinrob (Jan 29, 2007)

Smiley said:


> Im not a crew member but still feel like the ships are part of life even at the age of 55!
> I wondered if any memories of my father, Captain John Oscroft still remain?
> He is finding it hard to remember and retell stories like he used to but as children we sailed with him on many trips over the years we can help jog his memory but his work mates are much more equipped to fill in the gaps.
> 
> ...


Sarah, your father is a well liked and respected member of the Vintage Port web site and am sure there would be lots of members that sailed with him who would like to know how he is. The web site address changed so perhaps he missed the change over. Please send to : [email protected]


----------



## Smiley (12 mo ago)

allinrob said:


> Sarah, your father is a well liked and respected member of the Vintage Port web site and am sure there would be lots of members that sailed with him who would like to know how he is. The web site address changed so perhaps he missed the change over. Please send to : [email protected]


Thank you for responding. I do remember him using the website but it is a while since he has been able to use email or go onto his ipad so I will post a message and see what response I get that I could share with him.


----------

